# Follow up after fall w/NST and BPP



## NLS1983 (Mar 1, 2012)

I need help coding this case.  Patient came in for scheduled NST/BPP because of a fall 2 days prior.  She was seen the day of the fall and was scheduled to come back for check-up.  I am struggling with what diagnosis to use???

Any ideas?

Help is as always greatly appreciated!!


----------



## nrodecker (Mar 5, 2012)

I guess if it is relating to the Fall I would use 646.93 with the secondary dx code being E888.8.


----------



## Bready (Mar 5, 2012)

you are limited in the codes you can use for NST & BPP.  These procedures are usually only for the fetus unless the mother has a medical condition (diabetes, hypertension etc) that could affect the fetus.  IF you doctor is looking for a placental problem (abruption--and documents that), you could try V89.02 with the E code. If no documentation, you can use V22.0 or V22.1 without the Ecode and maybe you'll be paid. If this patient has commercial insurance, then your safest bet is to contact them for allowable ICD9 codes. Some carriers list the allowable ICD9's on their website under clinical policies. Good luck.


----------

